# Rear Diffuser Group-Buy



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Can we get some larger pictures of the actual part and how much work would be involved to put it in place


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

go to the web site, its the only pictures available. Im not sure whats involved in putting it on but i ll see what i can get.


----------



## Silly Wabbit (Dec 8, 2010)

Judging from the pictures, this will only work with non-RS bumper. On top of that, you will A) trim your original bumper (LEFT and RIGHT) side for the exhaust and double side tape the diffuser on and B) custom bend/weld the dual exhaust with dual tips. As much as I love this project, it will cost at least $450 to get it done right.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Silly Wabbit said:


> Judging from the pictures, this will only work with non-RS bumper. On top of that, you will A) trim your original bumper (LEFT and RIGHT) side for the exhaust and double side tape the diffuser on and B) custom bend/weld the dual exhaust with dual tips. As much as I love this project, it will cost at least $450 to get it done right.


You are correct


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

So that vinyl tape may be a much cheaper and at the same time pretty hardy to the elements alternative then. I must say I like the idea of blacking it out.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

justmike said:


> So that vinyl tape may be a much cheaper and at the same time pretty hardy to the elements alternative then. I must say I like the idea of blacking it out.


I looked into that option but, I think a diffuser will give me the more aggressive look im going for.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Aggresive sounds good to me. If I can make the back end as mean looking as the front end I'll be happy. Keep me posted on this. Its a bit soon right now to spend that money but I really do like the look and want to do it sometime in 2011


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

justmike said:


> Aggresive sounds good to me. If I can make the back end as mean looking as the front end I'll be happy. Keep me posted on this. Its a bit soon right now to spend that money but I really do like the look and want to do it sometime in 2011


Ill post up when i decide to order, as of right now im the only one so i am eating all the shipping cost from korea.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I went into the site there and I was a bit concerned with the year they state. 2008. It looks like the cars shown are 2011's. They sure have some neat looking stuff for the Cruze. I could spend a whole lot of money if I had it. lol You are right about the rear diffuser on it. It does look aggresive. But my car is not dual exhaust and thats all they show


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

justmike said:


> I went into the site there and I was a bit concerned with the year they state. 2008. It looks like the cars shown are 2011's. They sure have some neat looking stuff for the Cruze. I could spend a whole lot of money if I had it. lol You are right about the rear diffuser on it. It does look aggresive. But my car is not dual exhaust and thats all they show


none of our cars are dual exhaust, its just an option you can do with this diffuser


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

So if the part is correct for the car is it a fairly easy install? I haven't gotten down under mine to look but the way it looks it seems hard to believe that the bumper and that diffuser bit that would be replaced are two different pieces.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

as far as I know the rear diffuser bolts to the underside of the car on top of our current bumper. I do not know if trimming the bumper is required for the exhaust outlets tho.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Ouch. If it gets too complicated I could easily settle for that section to be painted. I could probably get the bowties done at the same time. I will have to check that option out soon


----------

